# Detailing News - DW 12 days of Xmas



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well this looks set to be the best ever - Suppliers / Traders surpassing themselves this year -

Keep an eye out for prizes and shout outs to the traders :thumb:

Prize list will go live soon and Entry thread after that

www.clobberizer.com
www.tailoredcarmats.com
www.pro-valets.co.uk
www.mitchellandking.com
www.cleanandshiny.co.uk
www.dodojuice.net
www.autofinesse.co.uk
www.auto-glanz.co.uk
www.ledco.co.uk
www.cambridgeconcours.com
www.in2detailing.com
www.bouncerswax.com
https://www.facebook.com/alfredyowicon artdeshine
www.polishedbliss.co.uk
www.wo-wo.co.uk
www.g3pro.com
www.tetrosyl.com
www.powermaxed.com
www.horizonled.co.uk
www.seriousperformance.co.uk
www.slimsdetailing.co.uk
www.purefinalrinse.co.uk
www.drleather.com
dw user Mark_st
www.carspacarcare.co.uk
www.detailingworld.co.uk
www.fecksphilosophy.com/
www.autogeek.net
www.shopnshine.co.uk
www.gtechniq.com
www.odkwaxes.co.uk
www.dazzle-car.gr
www.reepgroup.co.uk
www.nanolex.de/en


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Saved for future post


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Keep checking this post to see prizes being added

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=385933


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

another added


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

another two prizes in


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

It's Coming Soon 








www.clobberizer.com
www.tailoredcarmats.com
www.pro-valets.co.uk
www.mitchellandking.com
www.cleanandshiny.co.uk
www.dodojuice.net
www.autofinesse.co.uk
www.auto-glanz.co.uk
www.ledco.co.uk
www.cambridgeconcours.com
www.in2detailing.com
www.bouncerswax.com
https://www.facebook.com/alfredyowicon artdeshine
www.polishedbliss.co.uk
www.wo-wo.co.uk
www.g3pro.com
www.tetrosyl.com
www.powermaxed.com
www.horizonled.co.uk
www.seriousperformance.co.uk
www.slimsdetailing.co.uk
www.purefinalrinse.co.uk
www.drleather.com
dw user Mark_st
www.carspacarcare.co.uk
www.detailingworld.co.uk
www.fecksphilosophy.com/
www.autogeek.net
www.shopnshine.co.uk
www.gtechniq.com
www.odkwaxes.co.uk
www.dazzle-car.gr
www.lacuradellauto.it
www.nanolex.de/en


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow that is some list there whizzer. So generous of everybody.😉😉😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wowsers that list gets longer each year. Sponsors are so generous 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks to www.odkwaxes.co.uk £100 prize !!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

wow 200euro+ prize arrived from www.dazzle-car.gr


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

another in this time from www.lacuradellauto.it 2x 100 euro vouchers many thanks


----------

